# Does a 24 volt solenoid need 24 volts?



## AaronT

I bought a 24 volt Burkert 6011 solenoid and had a 12 volt power supply laying around so that's what I used to power it. I'm getting some CO2 still leaking through when the valve is closed. Do I need the 24 volt supply to get more force on the spring that closes the valve? I'm only running 15 psi.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi AaronT,

Short answer, Yes. 

The solenoid may operate with 12 volts but the amperage going to the solenoid coils at 12 volts will be twice as high than 24 volts. The coil wires of the solenoid are designed for a certain number of amps at 24 volt. The result will be overheating of the coil wires which will eventually burn them out prematurely. Find a 24 volt power supply on EvilBay or Amazon.com and do it right, it will be cheaper in the long run with less hassles.


----------



## AaronT

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi AaronT,
> 
> Short answer, Yes.
> 
> The solenoid may operate with 12 volts but the amperage going to the solenoid coils at 12 volts will be twice as high than 24 volts. The coil wires of the solenoid are designed for a certain number of amps at 24 volt. The result will be overheating of the coil wires which will eventually burn them out prematurely. Find a 24 volt power supply on EvilBay or Amazon.com and do it right, it will be cheaper in the long run with less hassles.


Thanks Roy. That's what I get for cheaping out in the first place. 

Seems I may end up spending the money I "saved" on an expensive AC adapter.


----------



## oldpunk78

You didn't believe me - lol

There are some inexpensive 24VAC adapters on eBay. Just make sure its ul listed.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hey oldpunk78,

I just think that Aaron wanted confirmation; he put this up on a couple of forums.


----------



## oldpunk78

I know, Roy. I was just being silly. Aaron, let me know if you need help finding a cheap one. I've already had to do some searching for these.

-Josh


----------



## AaronT

Yup, I posted on TPT too. I generally do as I find not everyone visits both sites. 

I found one for about $16 shipped on evilbay. Thanks for all of the help guys.


----------



## Left C

($36.00 shipped) ebay Item number: 320891361633 are some 24V DC 6011 Burkert solenoids.

($4.30 shipped) ebay Item number: 170900399745 are some 24V DC 500mA Switching Power Supply adapters 100-240V AC that some people are using.

($42.95 shipped) ebay Item number: 150945766674 are some 24V DC SS 2822 Burkert solenoids.

($27.98 shipped) ebay Item number: 130798547411 are some Parker 1/8" Stainless Steel HR Precision Metering Valves.

These are some good deals for your DIY regulator builds.


----------



## darkoon

pardon my ignorance, what does leak when closed have to do with voltage? isn't it closed when there is no power to it?


----------



## AaronT

darkoon said:


> pardon my ignorance, what does leak when closed have to do with voltage? isn't it closed when there is no power to it?


Well, I wondered if the seal got too hot from being improperly powered when it is on and open, but yes, theoretically when it is closed it has no power and it should not matter.


----------



## oldpunk78

darkoon said:


> pardon my ignorance, what does leak when closed have to do with voltage? isn't it closed when there is no power to it?


They generally leak when you get a piece of debris on the orifice.


----------



## darkoon

oldpunk78 said:


> They generally leak when you get a piece of debris on the orifice.


agreed, at least that's what happened in my case. i bought the 2 of the same solenoid probably from the same ebay seller, great seller btw, got a 24v ac power supply for cheap from B&H http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/361136-REG/EverFocus_AD_2F_AD_2F_24_Volt_Power.html, one of them leaked after a week, thought i had a bad one, contaced the seller, had no issue returning it and got a new one in the mail. But the new one was leaking too, so i took it off, blew CO2 in the reverse direction (A->P instead of P->A), did not see anything come out, but was no longer leaking after I put it back. This thing gets burning hot though, but the one with 120AC also gets hot too, compared to the Milwaukee one that I had.


----------

